# anyone got a spare fork for a Motorola corsa?



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking for something in all chrome or Motorola blue to fit my corsa? Condition not that important. The previous owner slapped on a cheap forte fork, and every time I look at it, I can practically feel Eddy cringe.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There's a Corsa fork on eBay now.

Most of us don't have spares.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I've got a fork from an MXL I'd be willing to part with. It would need to be painted to match your Corsa, but at least it would be a Merckx.


----------

